# Epson 48xx "mnt req 0002" user reset



## ryanwestman

One of our DTG printers based on the 48xx platform showed this message today. I read somewhere that it has to do with the PF motor being at EoL - but I also read that the user could reset this value. 

Since the original PF motor is no longer used in these modded printers - it's not much of a concern to replace it, I just want to clear the message.

Thanks in advance to whomever posts the solution!


----------



## YoDan

You can do this on a 4800 using the [email protected] program 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## PositiveDave

Is that the *exact* error message, it doesn't occur in the manual. The nearest is a PF overload, which doesn't have a reset.


----------



## ryanwestman

PositiveDave said:


> Is that the *exact* error message, it doesn't occur in the manual. The nearest is a PF overload, which doesn't have a reset.


Yes - that is the exact message. It stays on while the machine is printing - when idle - it goes to the normal status ready/paper out screen. 

Where can I find the adjwiz proggy?


----------



## equipmentzone

ryanwestman said:


> One of our DTG printers based on the 48xx platform showed this message today. I read somewhere that it has to do with the PF motor being at EoL - but I also read that the user could reset this value.
> 
> Since the original PF motor is no longer used in these modded printers - it's not much of a concern to replace it, I just want to clear the message.
> 
> Thanks in advance to whomever posts the solution!



From Michael in our Support Department:

Error 00000002 means "Carriage Motor End of Life". 

This is the carriage motor, not the paper feed motor. 

The motor should not require replacement - just re-setting the internal counter.

It would be recommended that, whenever these errors start appearing, a machine tune-up would be in order as it indicates heavy usage on the printer itself.



Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## jorge rosa

This afternoon, one of our Epson Stylus Pro 4800 printers developed a maintenance required 0002 error code. The code refers that the Carriage Return Motor or CR Motor has reached the end of its life and should be replaced. At the time this Epson 4800 had printed 16,195 prints and had transferred the print head (carriage) back and forth 4,995,102 times.
To reset the CR Motor count, you have to enter “Service Mode 2″. To do this, follow the following steps.
1. Turn off your Epson 4800.
2. Hold down the Pause, down and menu buttons.
3. Restart the Epson 4800 while holding down the buttons mentioned above.
4. Continue to hold the buttons down until you see “Service Mode 2″.
5. Use the up and down arrows to navigate to clean counts.
6. Locate the CR Motor count.
7. You should see an “Exec” on the screen.
8. Use the right arrow to select “Exec”.
9. Press the menu right arrow one more time to execute the clear command.
10. power off and then power back on your printers. The error should be cleared.
Note: Your print quality may degrade with time. Epson recommends that you replace the CR motor when this error appears.


----------



## EricDeem

Great Info!


----------



## hellobianca

I don't suppose anyone knows how I can enter 'Service Mode' on a 3880 to clear the counter? I don't have a 'Pause' button (as on the 4880). I have already tried holding down the left arrow, down arrow and up arrow when switching on (found this in another post) but nothing happens!


----------



## camfab

For the 3880 is not possible enter the service mode by hold down a sequence of buttons.
It's necessary to have "Adjustment Wizard" program.


----------

